# Pneumonia Vaccine Payment Amounts



## dballard2004 (Sep 27, 2011)

This may sound like a simple question and I apologize in advance if it comes across as such, but I see that CMS recently listed the pricing for the seasonal influenza vaccine.  Does anyone know where I can find payment amounts for the pneumococcal vaccine?  When I search the Medicare Fee Schedule database, the payment info is not listed.  Is this vaccine locally priced?

Thanks.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 27, 2011)

dballard2004 said:


> This may sound like a simple question and I apologize in advance if it comes across as such, but I see that CMS recently listed the pricing for the seasonal influenza vaccine.  Does anyone know where I can find payment amounts for the pneumococcal vaccine?  When I search the Medicare Fee Schedule database, the payment info is not listed.  Is this vaccine locally priced?
> 
> Thanks.



Dawson-

See if this is what you're looking for...

1st link-

http://www.cms.gov/McrPartBDrugAvgSalesPrice/01a18_2011ASPFiles.asp#TopOfPage


----------



## dballard2004 (Sep 27, 2011)

Perfect!  Thanks so much!


----------

